# Dites, c'est facile de démonter le pied de l'iMac G5 ?



## garuda (2 Novembre 2004)

Ou alors il faut un outil, comme le prétend le site web de VEGA ?  

Merci !


----------



## /la giraffe (2 Novembre 2004)

voir ici


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2004)

et hop http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/doityourself/17/ ou 
hop http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/doityourself/20/  :king:


_oups un peu grillé _


----------



## FloX (2 Novembre 2004)

Enfin ca serait bien de répondre a la question, je sais pas si vous lisez ce que vous postez mais ca ne semble pas répondre du tout a la question.

La doc d'apple parle du demontage du capot et du pied, la question concerne uniquement le pied 

Voir après si il est possible de d'enlever le pied du capot


----------



## garuda (2 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et hop http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/doityourself/17/ ou
> hop http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/doityourself/20/  :king:
> 
> 
> _oups un peu grillé _




Cool .. Et si je veux enlever le pied sans enlever le capot ..? C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ca serait bien de répondre a la question, je sais pas si vous lisez ce que vous postez mais ca ne semble pas répondre du tout a la question.
> 
> La doc d'apple parle du demontage du capot et du pied, la question concerne uniquement le pied
> 
> Voir après si il est possible de d'enlever le pied du capot



dis donc tu cherches la pension ou quoi ? :bebe:


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2004)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> Cool .. Et si je veux enlever le pied sans enlever le capot ..? C'est grave docteur ?


non c'est possible, dans ce cas je te recommande de t'équiper des éléments suivants

1 un copain légionnaire ou si tu n'a pas un para fera l'affaire
2 un hummer, là aussi tu peux aisement remplacer le hummer par un range
3 du fil et de la colle
4 sel poivre etc bref comme d'hab
5 de la bière kro plutôt

alors tu attaches le copain legionnaire au pied de l'imac assez solidement pense a laisser du mou pour les muscles du légionnaire quand ils vont se gonfler,

une fois ceci fait (penses entre temps a mettre la bière au frais)

une fois le légionnaire bien arrimé, tu attaches l'écran au hummer, laisse le chauffer un peu

quand tu est prêt, jette toi dans le hummer, demarre et passe la marche arrière, le légionnaire n'étant pas fait pour les reculades (il a été formé pour avancer) il devrait éxercer sur le pied de l'imac une préssion équivalente au hummer ce qui aura pour effet de mécaniquement induire un phénomène de type essai de brinell (ou rockwell tu choisis) le signe exterieur le plus evident étant la séparation du pied de l'imac de son support

voila a ton service


----------



## garuda (2 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> une fois le légionnaire bien arrimé, tu attaches l'écran au hummer, laisse le chauffer un peu




Chauffer quoi ? le hummer ou l'écran ? 

J'espère juste que c'est pas le légionnaire. J'aime pas l'odeur du sable chaud..


----------



## FloX (2 Novembre 2004)

L'alcool c'est le mal   






On t'a reconnu Naas


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2004)

IL faut en effet enlever le capot..logique ( je reviens pas du bar des Boulets  )






tu coulisses la grande plaque grise retenue par le petit cache blanc..et derière il y ale méchanisme du pieds...j'ai pas été plus loin... :rose:


----------



## garuda (3 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> IL faut en effet enlever le capot..logique ( je reviens pas du bar des Boulets  )
> 
> 
> 
> tu coulisses la grande plaque grise retenue par le petit cache blanc..et derière il y ale méchanisme du pieds...j'ai pas été plus loin... :rose:




Splendide cette photo, merci beaucoup !   

Et tu as vu à quoi il ressemblait ce mecanisme du pied ? Je crains que pour tenir les &&,4 Kg de la bete, ca soit de la mecanique de précision..

Sinon, sur la photo, je vois un petit schema en bas à gauche du capot, mais j'arrive pas à zoomer dessus clairement pour voir ce qu'il y a d'écrit  :rose:  C'est pour expliquer le changement de la RAM ?

Merci encore pour le demontage du capot, c'est très joli


----------

